# Tommy Chong To Appear At 2006 NORML Conference In San Francisco



## LdyLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

April 13, 2006 - Washington, DC, USA 

NORML To Screen Documentary A/K/A Tommy Chong At Friday Luncheon 

Washington, DC: Veteran actor/comedian Tommy Chong has announced that he, along with writer/director Josh Gilbert, will appear at next week's 2006 national NORML Conference in San Francisco to screen their award-winning documentary A/K/A Tommy Chong. The duo will appear on Friday, April 21, from 1 to 3 pm. 

Chong will also speak to conference attendees on the need to reform America's laws criminalizing the use and possession of cannabis. [QUOTE FROM TOMMY CHONG] 

In 2003, Chong and members of his family were among 55 people indicted by the federal government for selling glass pipes over the Internet in a sting operation known as Operation Pipe Dreams. Chong was sentenced to nine months in federal prison, fined $20,000, and was forced to surrender more than $100,00 in cash and merchandise as a result of the bust. He was the only person arrested in the nationwide sting who was sentenced to time in prison. Most legal experts believe that Chong was singled out by government officials because of the actor's high profile as a cultural icon among the cannabis community. 

A/K/A Tommy Chong documents the federal raid on Chong's family-run business, Nice Dream Enterprises, as well as his prosecution, incarceration and release in 2004 through numerous personal and heartfelt interviews with the noted actor and his family. The film has been called "an amusing and sometimes frightening portrayal of eroding civil liberties in modern-day America," by film critic Jason Buchanan of the All Movie Guide. 

"NORML is pleased to bring Thomas Chong to San Francisco to speak first-hand of the injustices of the government's war on cannabis," said NORML Executive Director Allen St. Pierre. "This will not be an appearance of Tommy Chong the comedian. Rather, this will be an appearance by a man who was targeted by the federal government and served time in prison as a result of this country's misguided pot policies, and who has pledged to use his fame to bring about their long-overdue repeal." 

NORML's 2006 annual Conference will take place from April 20-22 at the Holiday Inn Golden Gateway in downtown San Francisco. The three-day "extravanganja" will feature presentations from over 50 of the nation's top cannabis activists, educators, and advocates, as well as an awards banquet and auction, live musical entertainment, and a special Saturday evening High Times Cannabis Comedy Night to benefit NORML. Featured comedians include Doug Benson of Best Week Ever, Greg Proops of Whose Line Is It Anyway, Rick Overton of The Aristocrats and many more. The NORML benefit show is at 8pm on Saturday, April 22 at Cobb's Comedy Club. 

For more information on registering for this year's Conference, please call (202) 483-5500 or visit: 

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6756 to sign up online. 

DL: http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6869 Source: NORML Foundation (DC)
Published: April 13, 2006
Copyright: 2006 NORML


----------

